# Super Stevie Overdrive



## music6000 (Nov 30, 2020)

I really like this pedal, Smooth !!!
This is the Stock version. What is SRB?, ( Stevie Ray Blues ).
Mods: Used A10K for Level pot instead of B10K, way more user friendly!
           Stereo Input Jack & Battery Clip.


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 30, 2020)

Sharp looking pedal. It is a great sounding pedal, I love it!


----------



## Barry (Nov 30, 2020)

Looks great! Love mine


----------

